# Brancher TV sur macbook pro: désactiver effet miroir



## titerousse (17 Août 2010)

J'viens d'acheter une télé. J'ai trouvé comment mettre le son et l'image de mon macbook pro mais maintenant j'ai un autre soucis: apparement je ne sais avoir l'image qu'en simultanné avec mon macbook qui tourne donc l'image en meme temps, en effet miroir. J'voudrais avoir l'image de la télé sans avoir celle du mac. C'est assez embetant de voir le meme film en meme temps sur 2 écran différent. Y aurait il moyen de diriger le mac à partir de la télé? D'y voir la souris et de faire des manipulations sans voir en effet miroir? Bref que le clavier ma souris soit mon macbook pro et l'écran seulement la télé? Comment faire?


----------



## darkslide (17 Août 2010)

Désactive le "Recopie vidéo"

Préférences Sytème -> Moniteurs


----------



## titerousse (17 Août 2010)

c'est ce que j'avais fait, mais j'avais soit l'écran de mon macbook pro soit les 2 en meme temps mais jamais la télé. Je viens de comprendre: il fallait faire glisser les écrans, le truc tout bete


----------

